# Rocky River report



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

The steelhead are still trickling in slowly this week on the Rocky and Chagrin rivers. The Cleveland Metroparks report, updated weekly during the steelhead season with updates in between during changing river conditions, is available at the following link:

http://blogs.clemetparks.com/rocky-river-fishing-report/

Mike


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks mike!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Cleveland Metroparks said:


> The steelhead are still trickling in slowly this week on the Rocky and Chagrin rivers. The Cleveland Metroparks report, updated weekly during the steelhead season with updates in between during changing river conditions, is available at the following link:
> 
> http://blogs.clemetparks.com/rocky-river-fishing-report/
> 
> Mike


Nice, now if we can get everyone in Berea and Olmsted Falls to flush their toilets at once we might be able to get a little run. How about emptying hinkley lake? Fishing the rock under 30cfs can't be too much fun.


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

Steel Cranium said:


> Nice, now if we can get everyone in Berea and Olmsted Falls to flush their toilets at once we might be able to get a little run. How about emptying hinkley lake? Fishing the rock under 30cfs can't be too much fun.



Yes, it is low. That's why most guys are fishing the deeper water down at the marina where early fish are staging under these conditions, as evidenced by several of the photos. 

Mike


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Cleveland Metroparks said:


> Yes, it is low. That's why most guys are fishing the deeper water down at the marina where early fish are staging under these conditions, as evidenced by several of the photos.
> 
> Mike


The marina is where the hogs are stagging


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

joewallguy said:


> The marina is where the hogs are stagging


You Might be right about the hogs, what about the parking lot creeper, I can't standing fishing up that close............................


----------

